# Z-Man



## shamoo (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone tried the ZinkerZ? Its a 5" stick bait. I like to try different plastics so I purchased a couple packs from tacklewarehouse (gift certs), they have a spongey feel to them, different from other stickbaits. I've had pretty good success. Just curious.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me.

I got some for free a while back and gave them a try on a local lake. I normally do pretty good throwing senkos, but they CRUSHED the zinkers. I don't think it was just a good day, there's something different about the fall of these baits.


----------



## 200racing (Mar 24, 2012)

they have several baits i hope to try. i wish they were sold in stores around here.


----------

